# Southern Califorina Scorpion Enthusiasts (SCABIES)



## cacoseraph (Jun 19, 2007)

Southern Califorina Scorpion Enthusiasts (SCABIES)

Hi, 

i am trying to find as many locals as possible in the SoCA area.  if you are interested in getting emails about er "amateur" local events please email me  (cacoseraph@yahoo.com).  right now there is a monthly hike & hunt (we have been on like 6-8!)  and i am thinking about maybe trying to do an invert trade/sale day at a local petstore (haven't talked to them about it yet and i would want to wait until i could get at least ten hobbyist there).  we have also done one group purchase and are looking to possibly do more.  we are also lookign to do some kind of bug bar-b-que to hang out (probably drink alcohol type beverages if >=21) and show off our bugs and what not.

If this sounds at all interesting please email me back with what kind of stuff you would like to do or whatever

andrew/cacoseraph

check out this thread
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=87763

Southern
California
Arachnid,
Bugs,
Invertebrates, and 
Entomological
Society


(p.s. so far the group has caught something like 5 different species of scorpions )

* The next hunt is June 24 (sunday) and there might be a get together in San Diego on June 30th!*


----------



## Gsc (Jun 19, 2007)

Andrew- SCABIES- funny stuff- you deserve a pat on the back- lol.  Too bad I'm not out there in California currently.  I used to hunt the Anzo Borrego desert alot with my blacklight...pretty cool stuff.  Good luck organizing your events...  I'm hoping we can organize stuff liek that in Texas also!

Graham


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 19, 2007)

Gsc said:


> Andrew- SCABIES- funny stuff- you deserve a pat on the back- lol.  Too bad I'm not out there in California currently.  I used to hunt the Anzo Borrego desert alot with my blacklight...pretty cool stuff.  Good luck organizing your events...  I'm hoping we can organize stuff liek that in Texas also!
> 
> Graham


thanks graham

i am figuring maybe if we can organize local groups then when somebody is visiting a different part of the country they could contact the locals and maybe visit or maybe even go bug hunting.

or maybe even if people from other COUNTRIES come visit they could contact local groups!


----------



## EAD063 (Jun 19, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> or maybe even if people from other COUNTRIES come visit they could contact local groups!


and bring some of they're rare natives to us...haha

This is a very good idea Andrew and I'm glad you spread the invitation to the rest of the board.  I've read all of your groups hunting threads in the past and it seems you have a wonderful bunch and share many goodtimes.  Thank you for extending the oppurtunity to the rest of the board, I'll personally keep it in mind in the future.

Ed


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 19, 2007)

So we have to be legal to drink...? What if I bring some Tequila?


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 19, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> So we have to be legal to drink...? What if I bring some Tequila?


then we'll have to take out the deathstalkers and man handle them
c-ya guys on sunday


----------



## DavidRS (Jun 20, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> So we have to be legal to drink...? What if I bring some Tequila?


As long as it's something decent, like Patron.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 21, 2007)

:drool: OHHH OHHH I just got a bottle from a friend. I got some patron and a Grey Goose.:drool:


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 22, 2007)

i figured that even i forget to look at the arachnofunctions stuff sometimes and maybe some ppl don't even see it at all and only come on the scorpion forum periodically or somethign... maybe get some new exposure this way


oh duh, we can post pics of the local scorps we caught in here.  let me visit photobucket 

well, here is my pb dir
http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/scorpion/local/?start=all

i'll drop links in a bit


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 22, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> I don't know what these are... i've gotten stung a couple of times an absolutely nothing happens. That seems to be my reaction to Vaejovid venom... and we have a bunch of Vaejovids in CA, and these sort of look like Vaejovids... but i don't know what they are =P
> 
> This scorpion is about ~2" long, i believe
> 
> ...





cacoseraph said:


> since this is for local scorps...
> 
> here is a scorp i caught in Los Angeles County, in Pomona, CA. it has since died, but i really want to find and culture more!





cacoseraph said:


> Local Scorpion from Hills of Azusa, California, USA
> 
> I found this scorpion under a rock in a very weak or no scrape, on a kind of dry sand spit thing by a creek.
> 
> ...


heh, sometimes i am smart and sometimes i am dumb. quoting was a smart time =P


and scorps, in no particular order (seriously) are likely Vaejovis puritanus, Paruroctonus silvestrii, Anuroctonus sp. mature male, and.... one more... oh, maybe V. waueri or whatever


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 22, 2007)

here are some from a place that is a few hours away from me, by Salton Sea

maybe S. mesaensis






zoom






zoom


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 22, 2007)

from 2-3 miles north of my current house. i love it =P



			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> here are some shots of the scorpion i fished out of the cliff to hopefully help arrive at a tentative ID. i named it cliffy claven.
> 
> it's been a while since i read up on my physio terminology so i easily might have messed something up
> 
> ...





			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> cliffy_metasoma_ventralA.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cliffy_pedipalp_thornA.JPG





zoom

cliffy_prosoma_dorsalA.JPG





zoom

cliffy_tergitesA.JPG





zoom


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 22, 2007)

I will be VERY disappointed if I don't find a scorp on sunday.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 22, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> I will be VERY disappointed if I don't find a scorp on sunday.


that was like, three years of my effort right there =P

i expect we can swing by the wastelands and try to find some bugs there. i need to cruise around rialto and sand berdo and find more places like the wastelands where bugs are like, stupid easy to find =P


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't get my hope up.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 22, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> I guess I shouldn't get my hope up.


unfortunately, you probably shouldn't.

i am still pretty much totally guessing when it comes to bug hunting... sometimes i get lucky and sometimes i don't catch anything


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 2, 2007)

just tought i'll I post about our suceess in a getting a few scorps on our last hike plus bumping up the thread to advertise SCABIES to those who haven't yet read this.  I know i came home with 2 new scorps one Paruroctonus silvestrii and the other not so sure about. Plus if i recall Andrew and Warren's son also got some scorpions. Unfortunaly for me I was still unable to catch my own. But next time for sure.


----------

